# Subtank trinity glass cap



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/8/15)

Good afternoon all,

Will any of the vendors receive the Trinity Glass cap for the new Subtank Mini?

This looks absolutely awesome and would love to get one.

Click me for link

Picture;


----------



## deepest (4/8/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor the pic is not showing up.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/8/15)

Should be there now! @deepest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

It's a glass bell cap with a glass drip tip all in one .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> It's a glass bell cap with a glass drip tip all in one .



Does that mean you don't want one?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## deepest (4/8/15)

At 30 dollars I think I may pass  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Does that mean you don't want one?



Way to risky for me! I break things all the time ... Just broke the glass and warped the chimney on a billow 2 this week

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (6/8/15)

we have these in stock
*Acrylic Subtank Mini Bell Cap (42 mm)*


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/3/16)

Did anyone ever locate any of these in glass?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Did anyone ever locate any of these in glass?



Yebo direct from Trinity in the USA and landed at Sir Vape.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanger-trinity-sub-x-glass-tank-kit


----------



## Jan (30/3/16)

Sir vape had some


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/3/16)

Lurrrrvly thanks all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

